# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi de septembre, cache ton membre

## Grand_Maître_B

André Gide, visionnaire s'il en est, écrivait déjà en 1935, dans son fameux livre _« Les nouvelles pourritures »_, sorte de who's who du gouvernement actuel, cette phrase définitive sur la loi Hadopi : _"il est bien peu de monstres qui méritent la peur que nous en avons"_.

Car oui, aujourd'hui, Hadopi est un monstre créé de toutes pièces pour nous faire peur. Mais laissez-moi vous rafraîchir la mémoire.

_Précédemment dans Le Pirate des Carabides_

Après que le Predatine Albanos ait failli mourir sous l'assaut musclé des Space rangers constitutionnels, au cours d'une bataille homérique qui défraya la chronique, nique, nique, rage, sa mère diabolique, Antechristine, se désolait de voir son enfant maudit réduit à l'impuissance, en l'absence de  décrets d'application de la loi, nécessaire à sa mise en oeuvre.

C'est que, notre monstre, certain de sa puissance, batifolait sottement, prenant un décret par ci, un décret par là, méprisant ce faisant les obligations légales qui fragilisaient un peu plus sa situation. C'est bien simple, me disait encore récemment une femme fontaine de ma connaissance, Hadopi a l'air tellement con que ça me fait mal pour lui. On se croirait dans un remake juridique du  _Mièvre et de la torture_.

Voilà pourtant, qu'un autre décret vient d'être pris et que le monstre claironne qu'à partir de septembre, il se jettera tel un ogre affamé sur les adresses ip contrefaisantes, prêts à en boulotter potentiellement 125.000 par jour. Oui ! Vous avez bien lu, 125.000 par jour.

Vous avez peur ? C'est là que la citation de Gide prend toute sa valeur parce que je vous propose de faire le point des décrets à ce jour.
 Alors, on a :

- Un Décret du 23 décembre 2009 portant nomination des membres du collège et de la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet. Ce texte porte bien son nom : il dresse la liste des personnes qui vont travailler au sein de l'HADOPI.

- Un Décret n° 2010-236 du 5 mars 2010 relatif au traitement automatisé des données à caractère personnel autorisé par l'article L. 331-29 du code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommé « Système de gestion des mesures pour la protection des œuvres sur internet».
 Ce texte, fondamental, a pour but de permettre à HADOPI de croiser les IP, fournies par les agents, avec les données d'identification de l’abonné, détenues par les FAI. Il s'occupe aussi du traitement des données à caractère personnel.
 C'est ce texte qui a fait l'objet d'un recours devant le Conseil d'Etat, que je décrivais dans la news sur le lièvre et la tortue cité ci-dessus.
 A ce jour, le Conseil d'Etat ne s'est pas prononcé.

- Un Décret n° 2010-695 du 25 juin 2010 instituant une contravention de négligence caractérisée protégeant la propriété littéraire et artistique sur internet: Celui-ci, était le gros méchant décret des familles qui crée un article R. 335-5. du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui dispose que:
_«Constitue une négligence caractérisée, punie de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de la cinquième classe, le fait, sans motif légitime, pour la personne titulaire d'un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne, lorsque se trouvent réunies les conditions prévues au II :

« 1° Soit de ne pas avoir mis en place un moyen de sécurisation de cet accès ; 
« 2° Soit d'avoir manqué de diligence dans la mise en œuvre de ce moyen. 
« II. ― Les dispositions du I ne sont applicables que lorsque se trouvent réunies les deux conditions suivantes : 
« 1° En application de l'article L. 331-25 et dans les formes prévues par cet article, le titulaire de l'accès s'est vu recommander par la commission de protection des droits de mettre en œuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès permettant de prévenir le renouvellement d'une utilisation de celui-ci à des fins de reproduction, de représentation ou de mise à disposition ou de communication au public d'œuvres ou d'objets protégés par un droit d'auteur ou par un droit voisin sans l'autorisation des titulaires des droits prévus aux livres Ier et II lorsqu'elle est requise ; 
« 2° Dans l'année suivant la présentation de cette recommandation, cet accès est à nouveau utilisé aux fins mentionnées au 1° du présent II. 
« III. ― Les personnes coupables de la contravention définie au I peuvent, en outre, être condamnées à la peine complémentaire de suspension de l'accès à un service de communication au public en ligne pour une durée maximale d'un mois, conformément aux dispositions de l'article L. 335-7-1. »

_- Et enfin, le Décret n° 2010-872 du 26 juillet 2010, relatif à la procédure devant la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet qui crée une Sous-section 2 dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommée « Mission de protection des œuvres et objets auxquels est attaché un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin » avec des articles R. 331-35 à R. 331-46.

En gros, il s'agit de prévoir comment concrètement va fonctionner l’HADOPI, tant dans ses relations avec les ayants droit qu'avec les FAI.
 C'est aussi un décret fondamental.
 On a donc nos quatre décrets et l'Hadopi est prête à fonctionner. Mais bon, dans l'ensemble, cet arsenal juridique paraît déjà obsolète. De plus, il est complexe, lourd (il aura fallu quand même deux lois et quatre décrets), et a mis tellement de temps à s'élaborer que l'ensemble des pirates ont déjà migré vers des mers moins surveillées que celles du P2P.
 Alors ? Alors _"Il est bien peu de monstres qui méritent la peur que nous en avons"_.



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Avérik

Hadopi ne devait pas envoyer ses premiers mails en Juin ? Ça va être aussi croustillant que France.fr ça !  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mail qui vont être repris dans les journaux de 20 heures pour bien faire peur.

----------


## mrFish

Ce qui est cool, c'est qu'en 520jours, la totalité de la population française aura reçu son petit mail.

Deux ans à tenir et notre gouvernement aura enfin éradiqué de la France, ce fléau qu'est Internet. J'ai hâte.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'admire Grand Maître B qui arrive à me faire marrer en racontant des trucs pourtant super flippos  ::ninja::

----------


## Avérik

> Ce qui est cool, c'est qu'en 520jours, la totalité de la population française aura reçu son petit mail.
> 
> Deux ans à tenir et notre gouvernement aura enfin éradiqué de la France, ce fléau qu'est Internet. J'ai hâte.


Ou Révolution dans 520 jours !  :Cigare:

----------


## jaragorn_99

Mon père de 60ans a decouvert l'informatique il y a 3 ans. Ca a été très dur pour moi, passer des heures et des heures a lui expliquer le copier/couper/coller pour gerer les photos de ses enfants et petits enfants, je parle mm pas de ma terreur a l'idée de lui expliquer comment envoyer des photos en zip apres les avoir recompresser via xnview. Je passe deja mon temps a désinfecter son PC (heureusement que je le met pas en mode admin ^^) car il clique sur tout, mais alors vraiment tout.
Donc demain, mon père peux etre condamner par la justice car il est de cette génération qui voit ça comme une petite merveille (alors que nous, on est blazé) de pouvoir voir ses petits enfants via msn, mais qui ne comprends vraiment rien à la sécurité de l'outils informatique.
Pour avoir vu le piratage d'une livebox voisine de chez moi par un pote ingé, tout ça en moins de 5 min, je me demande vraiment ou est la raison de cette loi, ou juste parce que tu es pas un expert en sécurité informatique, tu peux te retrouver à l'amande.

----------


## olih

Vous êtes pessimistes avec 520 jours, il n'y a pas autant de connexions que de personnes, ou alors il faut compter les abonnements portables.
300 jours max  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai une question con.

Comment trouveront ils leurs pirates? Ils surveillent quoi exactement pour savoir qu'une ip est en train de pirater? Certains sites/logiciels precis? Certains .torrent precis? Quid des sites de torrent privés/payant? Ils vont faire comment?

Parce que mine de rien, y a déjà plus grand monde qui pirate en p2p chez les gros pirates, mais encore moins sur emule et piratebay...

----------


## Ashraam

Ca va être encore le casu du téléchargement qui va prendre, alors que les pirates véritables seront toujours là.

----------


## Ördek

> Ca va être encore le casu du téléchargement qui va prendre, alors que les pirates véritables seront toujours là.


Bah tu sais, même les pirates casu sont pas si cons, je pense que la plupart ont déjà dû migrer vers d'autres moyens, donc ceux qui prendront, ce sera même pas les gens qui téléchargent genre un film tous les deux-trois mois, ce sera kevin, 12 ans, qui dl du pron par bittorent parce qu'il est pas au courant de cette loi et que son copain lui a dit "regarde lol t'installe ça et tu télécharge un film au hasard ce sera du sexe lol mdr"  :tired:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Ca va être encore le casu du téléchargement qui va prendre...


Je pense que c'est justement la cible visée, car plus nombreuse et à l'origine du plus gros manque-à-gagner pour les Majors.

----------


## Ashraam

Personnellement ce qui m'inquiête beaucoup plus c'est le streaming, et j'apprécierais beaucoup avoir un retour clair sur ce point (et sur la possible application d'Hadopi dans ce cas précis)

----------


## mrFish

> Personnellement ce qui m'inquiête beaucoup plus c'est le streaming, et j'apprécierais beaucoup avoir un retour clair sur ce point (et sur la possible application d'Hadopi dans ce cas précis)


C'est intraçable et invérifiable.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Il y a tout de même un passage qui me fait réfléchir... :Bave: 

Quand l'Etat demande au contribuable de sécuriser sa ligne internet, c'est : du cryptage autre que celui fourni de série par les FAI (WEP), une protection des registres, un utilitaire complet de recherche et de destruction pour les "trojan" en plus d'un utilitaire pour bloquer les "autorun" viciés provenant des supports amovibles de leurs proches, etc ... blablabla osef  ::(: .

1. Quel installation représente le terme "sécuriser son accès internet" pour l'Etat ?

2. On a une estimation du nombre de noob en sécurité internet en France ? Au pif j'avais envie de dire la moitié minimum des utilisateurs d'internet.  :ouaiouai: 

3. Le P2P a subi une baisse de trafic conséquente depuis que Pirate Bay et autres se sont attirés les foudres des majors Américains. Du coup le trafic en lien de téléchargement direct a explosé (Et hadopi va servir à rien d'ici 8 mois CQFD).
Du fait de la simplification et l'accessibilité du téléchargement (pas de soft a installer, lien direct, etc...) j'ai des proches qui "piratent  :;): " en pensant ne pas télécharger illégalement. 

Sont ils forcément coupables ? 

Ils ont la volonté de respecter la loi mais ils sont nazes en informatique et le téléchargement s'est banalisé. (à un tel point que ma copine m'engueule quand je lui dis de pas télécharger ses séries "de merde" sur mon pc avec mon accès  :Bave: ) 

Pour ces personnes, n'y a t il pas une injustice ou une certaine absurdité pénale ("merde les français connaissent rien à l'internet mais on va faire comme si de rien était parce qu'on est pas payer pour se casser le crane et on subit une pression politique énorme"  ::O: )

Avocat spécialisé dans les NTIC va devenir rentable  ::w00t::

----------


## Yank31

Le problème que je vois moi c'est le fait que les ayant-droits vont désormais surveiller un trafic.

Et que certes, hadopi n'a un pouvoir de sanction que mal défini, ridicule et peu effrayant in fine (et à proprement parler inexistant puisque ce n'est pas l'hadopi mais la CPD qui prendra les sanctions, bref) mais ce qu'on omet de dire c'est que les "infractions" relevées par les ayant droit n'iront pas nécessairement sur le bureau de l'hadopi, mais iront parfois directement sur celui du procureur.

Et qu'ainsi cette méthode de surveillance, mise en place pour épauler le mécanisme Hadopi, va finalement également servir à constituer un énorme fichier qui pourra très bien servir pour des poursuites pénales en contrefaçon beaucoup moins ridicules et un poil plus effrayantes (5 ans de prison anyone?).

C'est ce deuxième effet kiss kool de l'hadopi que je trouve flippant, perso.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Du fait de la simplification et l'accessibilité du téléchargement (pas de soft a installer, lien direct, etc...) j'ai des proches qui "piratent " en pensant ne pas télécharger illégalement.


Alors ça c'est pas bête de le souligner. Avant d'appliquer Hadopi, faudrait limite former les internautes parce que tellement de gens utilisent internet sans savoir ce qu'ils font qu'effectivement, certains ne sont même pas conscients de pirater lorsqu'ils le font. 
Particulièrement flagrant avec les linkers DS. Les mecs arrivent dans des magasins de jeux vidéos parce qu'ils ont un problème avec leur linker, notamment.  ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

c'est chiant à lire comme un texte de loi!

----------


## Phoelox

> Bonjour, je suis un noob et j'ai une question: j'ai oublié mes jeux et  mes cds chez mes grands parents, j'ai donc telechargé par p2p touts les  .iso (j'ai le droit, puisque je les ai achetés), comment signaler a  hadopi que je les emmerde et que je ne suis pas hors la loi?


 ::P: 

Et plus serieusement, quand les mails vont tomber pour piratage des .iso de ma distrib linux ou parce qu'un malin aura utilisé mon ip, je spam la boite mail a qui pour eviter de me prendre les sanctions?

Tiens, ma quote bidon viens juste de me faire tilter un truc: comment ils definissent ce qui est telechargeable de ce qui ne l'est pas? Par le nom du fichier? Un mec qui ecoute/regarde tout ce qui passe par les connexions?Au pifometre?Le P2P est totalement illegal?Kamoulox?

----------


## aTristan

Je suis moi aussi assez curieux de savoir comment ils s'y prennent pour vérifier les 
téléchargements.
Après, on en revient toujours au même point, j'achète pas mal de jeux et j'vais vraiment souvent au cinéma, ça me ferait chier d'être ennuyé parce que je télécharge les séries le lendemain de leur diffusion aux US. 
Mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne sanctionnent que la non-protection de la connexion là.

Enfin, au pire, je me connecterais chez mes voisins, totalement hors la loi puisque leur connexion est mal sécurisée.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> Alors ça c'est pas bête de le souligner. Avant d'appliquer Hadopi, faudrait limite former les internautes parce que tellement de gens utilisent internet sans savoir ce qu'ils font qu'effectivement, certains ne sont même pas conscients de pirater lorsqu'ils le font. 
> Particulièrement flagrant avec les linkers DS. Les mecs arrivent dans des magasins de jeux vidéos parce qu'ils ont un problème avec leur linker, notamment.


Il n'y a pas si longtemps j'ai prévenu un proche que Hadopi était fonctionnelle et qu'il devait arrêter le P2P. Bref, il m'a répondu "bah comment je vais regarder mes séries ?!"
Je lui ai demandé si il se souvenait qu'elles étaient payantes à la base en rigolant...
Et il m'a dit "bah non elles sont sur internet, si elles étaient payantes elles ne serait pas gratuite sur le net"

ça peut paraitre un peu con comme raisonnement de sa part mais j'avais rien à répondre sur le coup.  :^_^:

----------


## dr.doki

Ça ne fonctionnera jamais ! C'est dommage de voir ces personnes s'agitent sur des problèmes qui n'en sont pas...
Par contre acheter le dvd de HeroCorp saison 1 c'est du bon  :;):

----------


## del65

> Je suis moi aussi assez curieux de savoir comment ils s'y prennent pour vérifier les 
> téléchargements.
> Après, on en revient toujours au même point, j'achète pas mal de jeux et j'vais vraiment souvent au cinéma, ça me ferait chier d'être ennuyé parce que je télécharge les séries le lendemain de leur diffusion aux US. 
> Mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne sanctionnent que la non-protection de la connexion là.
> 
> Enfin, au pire, je me connecterais chez mes voisins, totalement hors la loi puisque leur connexion est mal sécurisée.


Les seuls fichiers concernés sont des fichiers audio et vidéo pour lesquels il est possible d'obtenir une empreinte (=audiotag). En tout 10000 musiques et films seront "pistés" sur emule et bittorent à partir de cette empreinte, mais suels ceux dont le nom d'artiste/album correspond seront effectivement vérifiés (sinon ils vont télécharger tout le web !).

sourceFreenews

----------


## Phoelox

> Les seuls fichiers concernés sont des fichiers audio et vidéo pour lesquels il est possible d'obtenir une empreinte (=audiotag). En tout 10000 musiques et films seront "pistés" sur emule et bittorent à partir de cette empreinte, mais suels ceux dont le nom d'artiste/album correspond seront effectivement vérifiés (sinon ils vont télécharger tout le web !).
> 
> sourceFreenews


Mort de rire.Apres open office et les pare-feu, le gouvernement s'attaque aux codecs, a la compression et au cryptage. ::rolleyes:: 
Quelqu'un a essayé de leur expliquer? ::P:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

D'après moi ils vont pister les fichiers Avatar et Lady Gaga. Ça en fera déjà un bon paquet pour les deux premières séries de mails, voire même le courrier recommandé.

----------


## Bidji

> D'après moi ils vont pister les fichiers Avatar et Lady Gaga. Ça en fera déjà un bon paquet pour les deux premières séries de mails, voire même le courrier recommandé.


Wabon ? Ah bah finalement, HADOPI ça sert à lutter contre le mauvais goût ? Fallait le dire de suite !  ::P:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Et le mec qui pirate en se connectant au McDo, ça marche comment ?

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et le mec qui pirate en se connectant au McDo, ça marche comment ?


Les propriétaires de WiFi publiques seront obligés soit d'identifier les gens à l'origine des connexions (pour les balancer à la justice), soit de bloquer le P2P (voire le réseau WiFi complet, pour ceux qui n'ont pas les compétences nécessaires au filtrage sélectif).

Sinon, défaut de sécurisation, paf c'est pour leur gueule.

----------


## fenrhir

Mouarf, je connais une petite fille de 8 ans, totalement étrangère à la sécurité/responsabilité sur Internet (idem des parents, ce qui fait flipper quand on voit la liberté qu'elle a sur le oueb). Bref.
Cette gamine, quand elle veut regarder Shrek 4, elle google, choppe un forum, et clique sur un lien type RS...

Heureusement que nos législateurs et que leurs conseillers-experts ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils sont tellement dépassés que même une gamine de 8 ans les dépasse déjà sans le savoir.
Je me dis que ça leur ferait peut-être mal au cœur, dans le cas contraire.

M'enfin, le jour où nos politiciens arrêteront de vouloir céder aux caprices d'une industrie qui flippe car elle perd le contrôle sur le diffusion numérique...
Tiens, ça m'a bien fait plaisir de voir un reportage, hier, au JT sur le "coup" de certains artistes qui ont vendu leur album en Free-To-Pay.
Plus d'un an de retard, mais si les médias commencent à avouer que c'est viable commercialement...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Tiens, pour GMB : 



> Sinon, défaut de sécurisation, paf c'est pour leur gueule.


Moi, c'est ce fameux principe de négligence caractérisée qui me fait flipper, dès lors qu'on ne sécurise pas son accès Web.

Genre, en généralisant ce genre de connerie :
 - mon voisin tire une ligne électrique depuis mon compteur, se grille avec, "c'est ma faute parce que je n'ai pas mis mon compteur dans un coffre blindé".
 - un quidam me pique ma bagnole, se tue avec en emportant une famille dans le véhicule venant en face, "c'est ma faute parce que je n'ai pas mis un antidémarrage électronique + tracking GPS avec bloquage de l'injection".
 - plus proche technologiquement, on me pirate ma ligne téléphonique, on fait des mauvaises blagues douteuses ou du harcèlement avec, "c'est ma faute parce que blablabla".

Cette exception sur la notion d'innocence présumée, c'est vraiment de la merde en barre, moralement et légalement. Comment est-ce que ça peut passer, mais surtout, quels sont les garde-fou qui empêcherait sa généralisation à d'autres domaines juridiques ? J'ai l'impression d'en voir aucun...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Concernant les ISP/FAI... Ils me semblent qu'ils ne sont pas encore capables de couper seulement l'Internet d'un Triple Play, si ? Genre, ils sont près à se prendre des procès dans la gueule pour rupture de contrat quand ils devront couper le téléphone et la TV ?

----------


## simrom61

Pia pia pia Le piratage sera toujours après hadopi... Alors autant l'accepter! De toute façon internet c'est une grande bibliothèque ! 

Il va falloir qu'ils envisagent autre chose que la répression! Parce que s'ils veulent qu'elle soit efficace il faudra serrer les boulons et là on va droit à la censure!

----------


## kaldanm

A mon avis on va avoir quelques reportages en septembre, on va en reparler quelques fois dans les mois qui suivent, et au final il ne va absolument rien se passer.

A mon de tomber sur un Mongolo qui télécharge tout ce qui est mainstream en P2P et qui continue avec ce procéder ensuite, je vois vraiment pas comment le procédé HADOPI pourra aller au bout. 

Ensuite, sanctionner le défaut de sécurisation, faut pas exagérer. n'importe qui pourra prouver que l'utilisateur est de bonne foi a bien mis un code WEP ou activé son Norton (ou autre programme efficace ou pas). 

Sérieusement, Je me demerde un peu mais suis incapable de paramétrer efficacement un routeur ou un parefeu, je me base sur les tutoriaux et les conseil de gens de la profession. Mon petit Wifi pourrait être détourné quelques jours quand je suis au boulot sans que je m'en aperçoive...

Alors comment vont faire mes voisins, qui sont étranger à la chose informatique et essaient de graver un DVD sur clé USB, ou passent par le launcher-portail Orange pour accéder à Internet (qui en fait ouvre juste IE sur la page orange. Un jour leur programme était en rade, ils allaient tout reformater au lieu de cliquer sur le E bleu).

----------


## aTristan

Sur Freenews, ils disent ça :



> En effet, les sociétés de collecte devront être en mesure de récupérer des segments de fichiers chez l’internaute accusé de piratage, ce qui n’est pas possible lorsque l’adresse IP n’est qu’un leurre.


Donc, en clair, si je seed pas, mon adresse est un leurre ?




> Moi, c'est ce fameux principe de négligence caractérisée qui me fait flipper, dès lors qu'on ne sécurise pas son accès Web.


De même. D'autant que ça démarre où la sécurisation ?
Parce que mes voisins savent pas que la clé de leur Bbox est générée en fonction du numéro de celle-ci.

Et sinon : ils téléchargent pour prouver qu'on a téléchargé ?

----------


## Carpette

"l'ensemble des pirates ont déjà migré"
sujet: l'ensemble
accord: a déjà migré

 :;):

----------


## fitfat

> Les seuls fichiers concernés sont des fichiers  audio et vidéo pour lesquels il est possible d'obtenir une empreinte  (=audiotag). En tout 10000 musiques et films seront "pistés" sur emule  et bittorent à partir de cette empreinte, mais suels ceux dont le nom  d'artiste/album correspond seront effectivement vérifiés (sinon ils vont  télécharger tout le web !).
> 
> sourceFreenews


10000 musiques et 200 films partager à moitié entre le nouveau catalogue et l'ancien.




> Sur Freenews, ils disent ça :
> 
> 
> Donc, en clair, si je seed pas, mon adresse est un leurre ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Et sinon : ils téléchargent pour prouver qu'on a téléchargé ?


En fait, un segment doit-être fournis. Néanmoins, il n'est pas précisé comment il doit être obtenue. Sachant que, de toute façon, chaque fichier trouvé sera téléchargé au moins 1 fois pour être comparé aux empreintes fournies par les ayants droits, ils peuvent tout aussi bien extrait un segment de ces fichiers.
Ajoute à ça que je vois absolument pas comment il leur pourrait être possible de prouver que l'extrait de segment présenté à bien été téléchargé depuis l'IP accusé (autre que sur une attestation sur l'honneur), je vois pas trop pourquoi ils iraient s'embêter à dl un segment pour chaque IP.

----------


## Phoelox

Leurs serveurs font quelle taille?C'est les memes que france.fr? ::P: 

(C'est surement tres grave et paniquant comme phenomene, n'empeche que je peut pas m'empecher de me fouttre de leur geule depuis le debut)

----------


## LaVaBo

> 10000 musiques et 200 films partager à moitié entre le nouveau catalogue et l'ancien.
> 
> 
> En fait, un segment doit-être fournis. Néanmoins, il n'est pas précisé comment il doit être obtenue. Sachant que, de toute façon, chaque fichier trouvé sera téléchargé au moins 1 fois pour être comparé aux empreintes fournies par les ayants droits, ils peuvent tout aussi bien extrait un segment de ces fichiers.
> Ajoute à ça que je vois absolument pas comment il leur pourrait être possible de prouver que l'extrait de segment présenté à bien été téléchargé depuis l'IP accusé (autre que sur une attestation sur l'honneur), je vois pas trop pourquoi ils iraient s'embêter à dl un segment pour chaque IP.


Et est-ce qu'ils peuvent condamner quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas téléchargé 100% de l'oeuvre ? Parce que si l'ayant-droit voit que j'ai téléchargé 2% d'un fichier, rien ne prouve que je suis allé jusqu'au bout...
"Enfin, non ! Les enfants, je vous ai déjà dit que c'est pas bien de pirater, panpan cucul et je ferme eMule".
C'est condamnable ?

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Je suis pas sur à 100% mais ils peuvent pas savoir directement que tu as terminé le fichier du fait de Seedfuck (si j'ai bien suivit, les fausses IPs envoyées peuvent simuler ce genre d'activité). En revanche, ils peuvent le déduire indirectement mais c'est long, couteux ni parfaitement fiable (ça reste une déduction). Donc à mon avis, ils vont pas faire la distinction.

----------


## LaVaBo

> LaVaBo>Je suis pas sur à 100% mais ils peuvent pas savoir directement que tu as terminé le fichier du fait de Seedfuck (si j'ai bien suivit, les fausses IPs envoyées peuvent simuler ce genre d'activité). En revanche, ils peuvent le déduire indirectement mais c'est long, couteux ni parfaitement fiable (ça reste une déduction). Donc à mon avis, ils vont pas faire la distinction.


Donc on ne sanctionnerait pas le fait d'avoir téléchargé une oeuvre, mais de vouloir la télécharger en l'ajoutant à un logiciel de P2P ?

[edit]Conditionnel plutôt que présent

----------


## perverpepere

> Donc on ne sanctionnerait pas le fait d'avoir téléchargé une oeuvre, mais de vouloir la télécharger en l'ajoutant à un logiciel de P2P ?


Qui a dis Minority report ?

Mais n'oublie pas que la sanction viendra avant tout pour: "défaut de sécurisation de la connexion internet."

----------


## LaVaBo

> Qui a dis Minority report ?
> 
> Mais n'oublie pas que la sanction viendra avant tout pour: "défaut de sécurisation de la connexion internet."


Bah non, le défaut de sécurisation, c'est pour te baiser quand tu dis que ce n'est pas toi qui téléchargeais, APRÈS avoir été identifié par HADOPI.
Mais à la base, c'est pour le piratage que tu es sanctionné.

----------


## perverpepere

> Bah non, le défaut de sécurisation, c'est pour te baiser quand tu dis que ce n'est pas toi qui téléchargeais, APRÈS avoir été identifié par HADOPI.
> Mais à la base, c'est pour le piratage que tu es sanctionné.


Arf encore une fois j'aurais rien compris ?
Pff c'est la fote au jeux video alors  ::): , bon bas toutes mes escuses quand meme  :;):

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Non, t'es pas condamné pour piratage mais pour défaut de sécurisation de ta ligne. L'HADOPI a donné un exemple de sécurisation qui est d'enfermer l'ordi dans un placard afin que ses enfants ne puissent l'utiliser pour dl des fichiers protéger sur un réseau P2P lors de l'absence des parents (c'était pas dis de cette manière mais l'idée est là), ce qui correspond précisément à l'exemple que tu donne.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Arf encore une fois j'aurais rien compris ?
> Pff c'est la fote au jeux video alors , bon bas toutes mes escuses quand meme


Ah t'inquiètes pas, TMG va pas venir faire du war driving pour repérer tous les réseaux wifi non protégés.

Par contre, si HADOPI dit que tu as piraté des œuvres, et que tu réponds que non, tu prendras quand même, parce que t'avais qu'à sécuriser ta connexion, même si tu prouves que ce n'est pas toi qui a téléchargé. 
Sauf éventuellement si tu prouves que tu étais bien protégé, mais on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il faut prouver (est-ce que le WEP ou le WPA sont suffisants, quand une recherche google permet de trouver tous les outils pour cracker ces clés ?)


Tout ça me rappelle un sketch des nuls :
"Moi, pour que ça sente toujours la violette quand je fais caca........


...je vais chier chez les voisins"

----------


## aTristan

Ce que j'ai cru comprendre là, c'est qu'ils téléchargent un segment d'un fichier à partir de ton ordi pour prouver que tu l'as bien téléchargé et que l'ip vient pas de Seedfuck.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Sérieusement, Je me demerde un peu mais suis incapable de paramétrer efficacement un routeur ou un parefeu, je me base sur les tutoriaux et les conseil de gens de la profession. Mon petit Wifi pourrait être détourné quelques jours quand je suis au boulot sans que je m'en aperçoive...


Même quelqu'un qui s'y connait ne peut se vanter d'avoir un réseau wifi 100% secure. A ce que j'ai compris c'est l'intention qui compte, installe avast et zonealarm ca suffit en théorie pour le "défaut de sécurisation", même si ca n'empêche pas quelqu'un d'autre d'utiliser ta ligne.

----------


## fitfat

> Ce que j'ai cru comprendre là, c'est qu'ils téléchargent un segment d'un fichier à partir de ton ordi pour prouver que tu l'as bien téléchargé et que l'ip vient pas de Seedfuck.


C'est possible. Mais y a aucun moyen de prouver que le téléchargement du segment à bien été fait depuis l'IP incriminée (si ce n'est la parole de TMG), ce qui ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.
A mon avis, la procédure est déjà suffisamment lourde pour ne pas rajouter des trucs inutiles autours. Pour moi, ils se contenteront de joindre un segment du fichier qu'ils ont dl afin de le comparer aux empreintes, établissant ainsi qu'il s'agit bien d'un fichier contrefait.

----------


## Neo_13

> Et plus serieusement, quand les mails vont tomber pour piratage des .iso de ma distrib linux ou parce qu'un malin aura utilisé mon ip, je spam la boite mail a qui pour eviter de me prendre les sanctions?
> 
> Tiens, ma quote bidon viens juste de me faire tilter un truc: comment ils definissent ce qui est telechargeable de ce qui ne l'est pas? Par le nom du fichier? Un mec qui ecoute/regarde tout ce qui passe par les connexions?Au pifometre?Le P2P est totalement illegal?Kamoulox?


Ta quote montre surtout qu'on a 5 siècles de coupure HADOPI tranquille devant nous pour crétinisme...  ::lol::   ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h42 ----------




> C'est possible. Mais y a aucun moyen de prouver que le téléchargement du segment à bien été fait depuis l'IP incriminée (si ce n'est la parole de TMG), ce qui ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.
> A mon avis, la procédure est déjà suffisamment lourde pour ne pas rajouter des trucs inutiles autours. Pour moi, ils se contenteront de joindre un segment du fichier qu'ils ont dl afin de le comparer aux empreintes, établissant ainsi qu'il s'agit bien d'un fichier contrefait.


Techniquement, il n'y a de moyens de le prouver QUE si TMG et ton pc ne sont séparés par AUCUN routeur (Et même là... mais ça devriendrait nettement plus recevable).Mots clés : ARP poisonning, MAC spoofing, IP spoofing, BGP, ...

----------


## Seedweez

En tout cas il y en a qui ont un humour bien francais.

Rien que le logo m'a fait hurler de rire (Bon, ok je ne suis pas difficile)

http://www.anti-hadopi.com

----------


## Lapinaute

> En tout cas il y en a qui ont un humour bien francais.
> 
> Rien que le logo m'a fait hurler de rire (Bon, ok je ne suis pas difficile)
> 
> link


Rien que la page "A propos" du site indique tout le sérieux qu'on peu attendre du service, je serais toi j'enleverais le lien ça sent l'arnaque.




> Nous avons plusieurs palteformes d’accès en Europe et Aux USA.
>  Nous pensons en ouvrir une en Asie, suite à de nombreueses demandes.

----------


## smooki

feraient mieux de reprendre l'argent donné pour l'arnaque h1n1/a et nous foutre la paix

----------


## SAYA

http://www.itespresso.fr/hadopi-a-pr...tes-36157.html

Tout compte fait, ils se demandent ... et si et si l'Hadopi n'était pas top :  rien que le titre le laisse penser "_La Hadopi a (presque) toute les cartes en main pour traquer les pirates_" et encore : "_Dernier point : définir un label pour les logiciels de sécurisation des accès Internet_" (vous savez la négligence caractérisée) ::P:

----------


## fitfat

Neo_13>Faut rester dans le contexte d'Hadopi et ses 50 000 à 125 000 relevés par jours.

----------


## Edrin

A propos du morceau de vérification de l'empreinte tout ça, si on vous écoute, il suffit de faire son torrent avec le film/la musique dans un fichier zip/rar/7z avec un mot de passe fournit par exemple dans le nfo à côté, et ils peuvent plus vérifier de façon automatique... Au pire, on peut mettre le mot de passe dans une image façon captcha à la main, et là, ils seront dans le caca pour vérifier automatiquement !
J'avais plutôt dans l'idée qu'il y aurait des gens payés pour relever les contrefaçons (bon courage) sur les sites de torrent, par exemple, se connecter au tracker comme faux seeder (ou même vrai, au besoin) puis lire les adresses de qui télécharge avant de frapper.

Enfin, ils ont l'air tellement nul avec leur hadopi je me demande bien si ça démarrera seulement un jour. Parce que depuis le début, c'est le règne du mytho : 
- En février, c'est fini, vous pourrez plus pirater !
- ha non, c'est en mai, mais cette fois pour de vrai !
- La vraie fin, ce sera pour juin, promis
- ho, ben finalement, c'est septembre, mais là, ça plaisante plus.
 ::zzz:: 
Si jamais ça commence, ils attraperont quatre pelés et deux tondus qui, manque de bol, sont passés juste dans la petite fenêtre où l'automate a une quelconque efficacité, ou alors ont été dénoncés par leur voisin...

Et de toute façon, ils sont parti en disant qu'ils allaient réduire le piratage... Le plus gros impact de ce projet a du être porté par l'aspect psychologique. Mais c'est comme la taxe tabac, l'effet a déjà du commencer à retomber...
Le nombre de points relevés sur ce simple thread qui montrent combien ce projet est idiot fait tourner la tête !
Allez ! bon téléchargement !  :^_^:

----------


## chaosdémon

Pour ceux qui sont inquiets de la négligence caractérisé ,je vous dirige vers un article de maitre eolas (desolé Grand maitre b. de donner un article d'un concurrent  ::O: ):
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2010...0-gaz-continue

En gros il faut une procédure et une instruction (perquisition de la police) pour prouver la négligence caractérisé lorsque hadopi transmet au parquet.
Et je site eolas (qui repond à un commentaire):"Reformulons et la réponse  apparaît : est-il envisageable que la justice ordonne 3500 euros de  frais minimum pour une contravention passible au maximum de 1500 euros  d’amende ?"


"C'est intraçable et invérifiable."
Euh les fai peuvent ils voir ce que l'on regarde? Peuvent-ils transmettre ces infos a hadopi?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Mais c'est comme la taxe tabac, l'effet a déjà du commencer à retomber...


Pas pour tout le monde. *gling* |7|7|7|  :B):

----------


## LaVaBo

> "C'est intraçable et invérifiable."
> Euh les fai peuvent ils voir ce que l'on regarde? Peuvent-ils transmettre ces infos a hadopi?


Les FAI historisent tout ce que tu fais pendant x mois (je sais plus le temps exact).

A HADOPI je pense pas qu'ils puissent communiquer ce genre d'info, la CNIL a déjà rechigné à les autoriser à stocker les adresses IP relevées (peut-être les noms liés aux IP aussi). 

A la justice, oui, mais s'il y a une enquête, soit des dépenses et du temps, alors que le but d'HADOPI est d'automatiser et accélérer les procédures.

----------


## mr-magoo

bonjour petit rappel pour dire que le truc est hautement politique !  

c'est a dire rassuré son électorat :
1 les majors sont copains copains avec  les personnes élus au gouvernement   

2 c'est derniers ont réussis  le tour de force de faire supporté au contribuable la recherche des soit disant pirates ( boudi j'étais un pirates quand j'étais gamin avec mes K7 audio :B):  ) et leur soit disant manque a gagné !  

3 le cout que cela représente est énorme pour le contribuable par rapport aux resultats escomptés ( c'est mr  lhermitte qui est content) 

4 c'est simplement que le marché a évolué   et les vieux dinosaures n'ont pas su l'anticipé ne pas oublié que l'offre en ligne augmente fortement depuis le début de l'année et marche très bien   

5 hadopi et une sorte de big brother avorté mais bon rêvé pas il y a le clone d'Edwige en sommeil  ::(:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/163...urisation.html

Hum, ça pue la défaite ce truc.

----------


## LaVaBo

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/163...urisation.html
> 
> Hum, ça pue la défaite ce truc.


Le pdf est lisible dans l'appli flash (qui ne fonctionne pas chez moi) en bas de l'article, c'est ça ?

----------


## olih

> Le pdf est lisible dans l'appli flash (qui ne fonctionne pas chez moi) en bas de l'article, c'est ça ?


Oui.

----------


## fitfat

Dans les com, y a quelqu'un qui a up le fichier chez plusieurs hébergeur (MU, Free,...).

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Les FAI historisent tout ce que tu fais pendant x mois (je sais plus le temps exact).
> 
> A HADOPI je pense pas qu'ils puissent communiquer ce genre d'info, la CNIL a déjà rechigné à les autoriser à stocker les adresses IP relevées (peut-être les noms liés aux IP aussi). 
> 
> A la justice, oui, mais s'il y a une enquête, soit des dépenses et du temps, alors que le but d'HADOPI est d'automatiser et accélérer les procédures.


La CNIL a délivré des autorisation pour ce faire.
Les FAI ont l'obligation de conserver un an tes données (encore que toutes, et le pourquoi et comment sont l"objet de décret à venir en théorie), pendant 1 an à des fins de prévention des infractions pénales (donc: contrefaçon). Ne pas les fournir aux totorités est un délit avec amande et emprisonnement.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La CNIL a délivré des autorisation pour ce faire.
> Les FAI ont l'obligation de conserver un an tes données (encore que toutes, et le pourquoi et comment sont l"objet de décret à venir en théorie), pendant 1 an à des fins de prévention des infractions pénales (donc: contrefaçon). Ne pas les fournir aux totorités est un délit avec amande et emprisonnement.


Aux autorités judiciaires, pas aux autorités administratives, je me trompe ?

Et Hadopi est administratif. Quant à son autorité.......

----------


## chaosdémon

les fai doivent les transmettre si on les demande mais peuvent ils les donner sans demande du juge? (il faut une autorisation du procureur pour transmettre les données je crois)

"http://www.numerama.com/magazine/163...urisation.html

Hum, ça pue la défaite ce truc."

Euh c'est moi,ou ils recommencent a parler du mouchard interdit par le CC.
EDIT:vu qu'ils parlent de mettre un mouchard dans la box c'est que en effet ils ne peuvent pas pas acceder aux données des fai.

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Mais je comprends pas, ce sont des faux torrent qui vont être utilisés pour nous pister?

----------


## SAYA

"Le moyen sécurisé" va leur poser problème, ça va être intéressant à suivre, me semble-t-il, (j'espère qu'ils vont se planter grave) mais je laisse la main aux "pro" pour nous dire ce qu'ils en pensent  ::P: 
http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-inte...1220758_47.php

----------


## chaosdémon

Je commence à plus rien comprendre avec le moyen de securisation.
Il y a un mois on nous a dit que s'était les antivirus,parefeu et la on nous ressort un programme qui donnerait des infos de connexion a hadopi (un mouchard quoi) .
De plus je croyait que l'utilisation de programmes créant des log de connexion pour hadopi était illégal selon le Conseil constitutionnel .

----------


## Neo_13

Ben à peu près depuis le départ, je dis ici que c'est un mouchard, et on m'a retourné un paquet de fois "non, c'est un logiciel de sécurisation". C'est un mouchard et ça se précise.

----------


## Dark Fread

L'idée du mouchard se précise, en effet.
Pas très surprenant vu que c'était la pire...

Je me demande quand même jusqu'où ça va pouvoir aller, parce que c'est de plus en plus surréaliste leur truc, là. On papote, on débat, on déconne, mais en oublierait presque que ce qu'il sont en train de nous pondre est carrément hallucinant.

----------


## sissi

Au nom d'intérêts privés francais et étrangers, on va surveiller les ordi de chaque français avec l'argent des français. C'est incroyable.

Ils ont pas su s'adapter à la vague du démat, et c'est à nous d'en faire les frais en concédant une part de notre liberté.

----------


## chaosdémon

Selon le conseil ils ne peuvent pas nous imposer le mouchard ,seulement nous le proposer.
Et un juge un peu sensé ne nous punira pas de ne pas avoir mis le mouchard car le seul pays utilisant cette methode est la chine (pays qui est paradoxalement un paradis pour la contrefacon numerique),si il nous condamne sur ce fondement ca revient à imposer un modèle très autoritaire .

----------


## SAYA

> c'est à nous d'en faire les frais en concédant une part de notre liberté.


Ça jamais !  :B):  Je préfère encore être condamnée pour "_négligence caractérisée"_ et je pense que si tous les internautes adoptaient cette position ben ils ne pourraient pas grand chose (les prisons sont trop petites pour contenir cette rébellion  ::P: )
Non sérieusement sous couvert de "protéger" les intérêts de certains (les majors : à la réflexion je n'en connais pas beaucoup qui, à cause du piratage ont fait faillite ! Tout au plus ils s'achèteront une villa de moins), ils tentent de nous museler par "_hadopi/alt/piratesdunet.fr_" et ça c'est inadmissible précisément et en premier lieu parce que nous ne sommes pas "La Chine". il faut impérativement rester VIGILANTS.

----------


## Pierreyoda

Rassurez-vous, avec le pare-feux OpenOffice vous êtes protégés!  ::o:

----------


## Baal-84

> Ça jamais !  Je préfère encore être condamnée pour "_négligence caractérisée"_ et je pense que si tous les internautes adoptaient cette position ben ils ne pourraient pas grand chose (les prisons sont trop petites pour contenir cette rébellion )


Quelle prison ? C'est une amende que tu risque. Et t"inquiète pas qu'ils la colleront, même si ça concerne beaucoup de monde (regarde les excès de vitesse ou les stationnements).




> Selon le conseil ils ne peuvent pas nous imposer le mouchard ,seulement nous le proposer.


Cette histoire de mouchard on en entend beaucoup parler un peu partout, sauf dans les projets de loi.

Idem pour cette obligation de sécuriser sa connexion. Personne n'impose à qui que ce soit d'instaurer un système inviolable. Et étant donné qu'aujourd'hui les box bloquent systématiquement les ports de p2p, je vois mal comment est ce qu'"un papy qui n'y connait rien" pourrait mettre son IP en DMZ en cliquant n'importe où ...

Et de dire que parce que maintenant ça va sévir que tous les gens vont faire attention, je vois pas trop où vous allez chercher ça. C'est comme de dire que depuis qu'il y a des radars, tout le monde a des anti radars et personne ne se fait prendre.

----------


## chaosdémon

> Quelle prison ? C'est une amende que tu risque. Et t"inquiète pas qu'ils la colleront, même si ça concerne beaucoup de monde (regarde les excès de vitesse ou les stationnements).



Pas sur qu'ils la colle aussi souvent que pour le code de la route car dans ce dernier cas c'est les agents de police alors que pour hadopi c'est des juges (qui ont d'autres choses a faire que ca et qui n'ont pas de quotas à remplir).

Et puis c'est pas l'amende qui fait le plus peur (je crois que en plus  les moyens pour verifier si on a bien securisé ou pas sont plus cher que l'amende (genre perquisition)) mais la suspension qui peut étre prononcée avec.

----------


## sissi

De toute façon le débat est pourri, tout le monde passe au VPN.

----------


## SAYA

> *Quelle prison ?* C'est une amende que tu risque. Et t"inquiète pas qu'ils la colleront, même si ça concerne *beaucoup de monde* (regarde les excès de vitesse ou les stationnements).


C'était juste une image (je sais bien que dans ce cas ce n'est qu'une peine d'amende) 
Là c'est plus que "beaucoup de monde".
Et la réflexion qui me vient c'est que dans cette période de "restriction" et de "taille" dans les budgets (de l'Etat ou les nôtres ? Devinez)  ::|:  le gouvernement va pouvoir justifier le coût des mesures envisagées ?





> Cette histoire de mouchard on en entend beaucoup parler un peu partout, sauf dans les projets de loi


*c'est pour cela qu'il faut rester vigilant*, car ils n'en parlent sûrement pas "dans le vide" c'est juste qu'ils ne savent pas trop comment le "légaliser".




> Idem pour cette obligation de sécuriser sa connexion. *Personne n'impose à qui que ce soit d'instaurer un système inviolable*. Et étant donné qu'aujourd'hui les box bloquent systématiquement les ports de p2p, je vois mal comment est ce qu'"un papy qui n'y connait rien" pourrait mettre son IP en DMZ en cliquant n'importe où


 ... 
Ah bon ! Alors pourquoi envisager d'imposer un mouchard ? et au fil du temps même le "papy" qui n'y connaît rien peu évoluer et je ne te parle pas de certains enfants qui ont le net dans la peau.




> Et de dire que parce que maintenant ça va sévir que tous les gens vont faire attention, je vois pas trop où vous allez chercher ça. C'est comme de dire que depuis qu'il y a des radars, tout le monde a des anti radars et personne ne se fait prendre.


 à la différence que là tu peux "contourner" et ne pas passer par "le radar"

----------


## perverpepere

> si il nous condamne sur ce fondement ca revient à imposer un modèle très autoritaire .


Je ne sais pas sur quel fondement va se baser la condamnation, par contre je pense que l'état est à la recherche d'argent frais, et donc notre fondement et notre portefeuille risquent d'en prendre un grand coup  ::O:

----------


## fitfat

> Cette histoire de mouchard on en entend beaucoup parler un peu partout, sauf dans les projets de loi.


Ils pouvaient pas parler de surveillance systématique, ce serait jamais passé.




> Idem pour cette obligation de sécuriser sa connexion. Personne n'impose à qui que ce soit d'instaurer un système inviolable. Et étant donné qu'aujourd'hui les box bloquent systématiquement les ports de p2p, je vois mal comment est ce qu'"un papy qui n'y connait rien" pourrait mettre son IP en DMZ en cliquant n'importe où ...


Effectivement, le terme inviolable n'est pas explicité dans la loi. C'est bien ça le problème. Personne n'est en mesure de juger si une ligne est légalement sécurisé.
Accessoirement, je sais pas où t'as vu que les boxs filtraient les ports P2P. Surtout que les logiciels P2P utilisent des ports aléatoires...




> Et de dire que parce que maintenant ça va sévir que tous les gens vont faire attention, je vois pas trop où vous allez chercher ça. C'est comme de dire que depuis qu'il y a des radars, tout le monde a des anti radars et personne ne se fait prendre.


Que je sache, t'as voiture n'est pas truffé de caméra et de micro qui analyse en temps réelle le comportement de chacun.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Albanel devient responsable de la filiale cinématographique d'Orange

...

----------


## fitfat

Elle récupère également la présidence de la Cité des Télécoms.

----------


## Dark Fread

En fait "république bananière" c'est un peu redondant comme expression. :4n4rchyrebelz:

----------


## SAYA

Et on vient nous dire que l'hadopi a un rôle pédagogique, et que les internautes pourront bénéficier de la musique en toute légalité, à la lecture de l'article
http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actual...le-rideau.html
je suis encore plus convaincue que cette loi n'a été faite que pour "gonfler" encore plus les profits des majors ::|: ... qui iront vite cacher ces nouvelles noisettes sous les cieux bienveillants des paradis fiscaux :B):

----------


## Dar

Put1 merde ! Jiwa... ::sad:: 
Ils n'ont pas mal au cul de nous prendre pour des cons 24/24.

----------


## chaosdémon

Il ne reste plus que deezer et musicme donc.
Et en France il y a un équivalent de hulu?

----------


## Yank31

> Quelle prison ? C'est une amende que tu risque.


Ici :

Article L335-2-1 En savoir plus sur cet article...
  Créé par Loi n°2006-961 du 1 août 2006 - art. 21 JORF 3 août 2006
     Est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 euros d'amende le fait :

   1° D'éditer, de mettre à la disposition du public ou de  communiquer au public, sciemment et sous quelque forme que ce soit, un  logiciel manifestement destiné à la mise à disposition du public non  autorisée d'oeuvres ou d'objets protégés ;

   2° D'inciter sciemment, y compris à travers une annonce publicitaire, à l'usage d'un logiciel mentionné au 1°.

   (Dispositions déclarées non conformes à la Constitution par la  décision du Conseil constitutionnel n° 2006-540 DC du 27 juillet 2006).



Article L335-3 En savoir plus sur cet article...
 Modifié par LOI n°2009-669  du 12 juin 2009 - art. 8
        Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction,  représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre  de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont  définis et réglementés par la loi. 
 Est également un délit de contrefaçon la violation de l'un des droits de l'auteur d'un logiciel définis à l'article L. 122-6.
 Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute captation totale ou  partielle d'une œuvre cinématographique ou audiovisuelle en salle de  spectacle cinématographique. 



http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...Texte=20100804

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Mais logiquement si ce sont des faux torrent qui feront office de mouchards, il suffira de lire les commentaires pour voir si c'est cool ou pas, nan? Et on devrait risquer encore moins en allant sur des sites privés?

----------


## fitfat

C'est pas de faux torrents qui seront utilisé.
Ca se passera probablement ainsi : ils feront des recherches en fonction de mots clefs fournis par les ayants droits, téléchargeront les résultats, compareront les fichiers téléchargés avec les empruntes fournis par les ayants droits (et évacuer ainsi les fakes) et choperont toutes les IP annonçant uploader tous les hash positif.

----------

